# Simple Mens Sweater Pattern for Crochet



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Hope this is in the right place if not sorry.

I am looking for a simple mens sweater pattern for crochet. I like this one http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/jan_crochproj.html but having trouble doing the go down 2 rows and yo bit. 

If you have just a simple sweater pattern that you could share I would appreciate it. Starting Christmas gifts for next year already. 

I started the above pattern but having trouble. Thanks!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Are you on Ravelry? There are two sweaters that came up when I did a search for free crochet sweater patterns. There were a lot more that came up when I just did a search for men's crochet patterns.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

No but I will check it out thank you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

http://www.ravelry.com/


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry I didn't see this yesterday. That's a nice pattern. The raised stitches are the part confusing you. It's just like the instructions read, even though it seems wrong. You wrap the yarn around your hook like you do for a double crochet, then "stick" the hook beside the sc 2 rows before the one you're working on, back to the front so you've gone around the back of that stitch and draw the loop through, then complete the "long" double crochet. You might find better instructions searching for "post stitches" in crochet. I'd find a youtube video for you but it would take me a week on my dialup connection. There are good photos in some crochet books and magazines that would give you a clearer idea. If you're still stuck, pm me and I'll mail you a sample of how the stitch is made -- you can do it if you can see it more clearly.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

PollySC said:


> Sorry I didn't see this yesterday. That's a nice pattern. The raised stitches are the part confusing you. It's just like the instructions read, even though it seems wrong. You wrap the yarn around your hook like you do for a double crochet, then "stick" the hook beside the sc 2 rows before the one you're working on, back to the front so you've gone around the back of that stitch and draw the loop through, then complete the "long" double crochet. You might find better instructions searching for "post stitches" in crochet. I'd find a youtube video for you but it would take me a week on my dialup connection. There are good photos in some crochet books and magazines that would give you a clearer idea. If you're still stuck, pm me and I'll mail you a sample of how the stitch is made -- you can do it if you can see it more clearly.



Thank you. Did a search and found this http://www.stitchdiva.com/custom.aspx?id=126 and that does explain it a little better. I am going to give it another try. I really do like that pattern.

Thanks
Penny


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

RockTown Gal: I'm trying to send a reply to your pm your mailbox is full. The short answer is probably you're not skipping the corresponding scs behind the RDCs but I have a more detailed note for you when you clear some space in your box.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I swatched the pattern and it's correct -- the basic pattern is 2RDCs separated by 5 scs (I know, it kind of reads like groups of 3RDCs, but it's not). I'll save the swatch in case you want me to send it to you.

Ann

p.s. your box is still full


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

PollySC said:


> I swatched the pattern and it's correct -- the basic pattern is 2RDCs separated by 5 scs (I know, it kind of reads like groups of 3RDCs, but it's not). I'll save the swatch in case you want me to send it to you.
> 
> Ann
> 
> p.s. your box is still full


Ann, I think I finally got it...lol

Went and looked at a video and was able to catch what I was doing wrong. When it said do it twice it meant bring the yarn through the loops twice not do it twice and do it again. I am so dumb sometimes...lol

Thanks for your help. My PM box is empty. I will start on this project again today. 

Penny


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

You're not dumb-- it took me a few times reading through to get it too and I've been at this a good long while. Keep posting your progress and pm if you need help.


----------

